# Rap/Hip Hop artists that sample classical themes and melodies



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

The prospect of this is hilarious and I'm sure somebody has done it. Does anyone know of any artists or groups that do this?


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Xzibit- paparazzi





Nas - I Can


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

All in all pretty cheezy.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I posted one on here before. Here you go

Busdriver - Imaginary Places


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

'Ham' by Kanye West & Jay-z - has some bits taken from opera in it -


----------

